

The Silicon Valley apparatus behind Barack Obama's fundraising - gruseom
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200806/obama-finance

======
alex_c
I am wary to see any politics on News.YC, but that was an excellent read.

------
colortone
I had been waiting for someone to write this article...TOP NOTCH reporting!

